# 2008 Bowtechs



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Watersnake is positive that BT is releasing a bow called the General (Guardian riser, Tribute cams, 32" ATA). We can only wait and see.........


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*Bk3*

Personally I would like to see a 36' A2A with about a 6.5 inch brace height with the limb and cam configuration from the Guardian, Commander. Hopefully with a 350 IBO speed. I have an 05 Black Knight I use for hunting and I love it! I think it would be real sweet to shoot a bow as fast as my BK without the hand shock.

B T H


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Watersnake is positive that BT is releasing a bow called the General (Guardian riser, Tribute cams, 32" ATA). We can only wait and see.........


So Bowtech will release a bow with a current gen riser and put an old cam on it? Bowtech are far more innovative than that.


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

*In Shop Mid Month*

:zip:We Should have a few in our shop by mid month.:zip: I CAN"T WAIT MUCH LONGER!!


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*Got the skinny*

Don't want to say too much but as promised Bowtech will regain the top spot in speed, and according to my sources they will do it with a 7.25" brace height. WOW!

B T H


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Bowtechs*

The new speed bow from bowtech has a 6 1/8" brace and is rated at 344-352 and is called the airborn 82nd. the 7 1/4 brace bow is rated at 332-340 and is called the airboen 101st.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I am going everywhere on here tonight trying to find out if anyone knows what the draw length will go down to on the new 82nd. I shoot the equalizer right now and am going to get 2 new bowtechs and am hoping I will be lucky enought to shoot this bow. Can anyone answer that question for me?

Thanks


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*bowtechs*

I am not sure of the draw length specifics as of yet but i am sure they will go down to at least 27 or maybe even 26 inches


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*Well it goes*

to show how realiable my source is. 

The 101st is a longer A2A correct? If so I see a new target model in my future.

B T H


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i should have wrote the specs down but i believe that it was 36 ata


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*bows*

the 101st is 36 1/4 ata


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

i think that what u guys say is a bunch of bull. because i think they could come up with a better name then the airborne 82nd. that just sounds stupid. i think the guy that said there was a bow called a general was BSing but at least he took a little time to make up the name.


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*2008 bowtechs*

I talked to my sales rep at the factory today and those are the names of the 3 new bows. the airborn 101st, airborn 82nd, and the general


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Yup...Those are the names of the three new bows. Our shop owner here put in his order for them today. I need the 82nd to go down to 25 inch draw. I am thinking because of the BH on the 101 it will not work for me but trying to invision the 82nd with the 6 1/4 BH I am hopefull they will have it go down to 25. They did such an awesome job with the Equalizer but I need more of a target bow now and with that 36 ATA that just might work. If anyone hears the specs on that please let me know.


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*82nd*

Is only suppose to be like 34 ata. 101st is the longer of the two.

B T H


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

steve_T said:


> i think that what u guys say is a bunch of bull. because i think they could come up with a better name then the airborne 82nd. that just sounds stupid. i think the guy that said there was a bow called a general was BSing but at least he took a little time to make up the name.


actuall the local pro shop just put their order in for them and yes that is the name for them whether you believe it or not. sorry to be the bearer of 'bad' news.


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

I will confirm what sneak says. I heard the same thing. Anyone know the specs on the General? Will it replace the Connie? 

B T H


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Watersnake is positive that BT is releasing a bow called the General (Guardian riser, Tribute cams, 32" ATA). We can only wait and see.........



That sounds like an interesting bow.

Hope they can shave some of the weight off of this one. The Guardian is a nice bow, but to me it just felt too top heavy.


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 20, 2004)

will be exciting to see whats coming out but I gotta agree, those are pretty pathetic names.


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Names*

I sort of like the name. Different.


----------



## Solar (Dec 14, 2005)

What’s in a name?
Who gives a rats ass!
Just hope they shoot as nice as my Ally.

Chris


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Bowtech is scraping the bottom of the barrel for names this year it seems. They had better shoot VERY well with names like those.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Y'all didn't think Bowtech was gonna stand for PSE to claim King of Speed didya?


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Michi said:


> Y'all didn't think Bowtech was gonna stand for PSE to claim King of Speed didya?



Nope, I figured somebody would come out with some speed bows to match PSE. I bet Bowtech won't be the only one. I do love my Guardian though, and will have to see what Bowtech brings out. As far as the names, they left a little to be desired, but if they shoot well, I just might have one.


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*They can*

call it dog turd for all I care. I could do with another name but hey it's all about how the shoot.

B T H


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 20, 2004)

I think this year is going to be a drag race for all the bow companies. Just look at dartons new lineup. This will be the year of speed


----------



## UNTAMED (Oct 11, 2006)

You can't believe what you read about speed! Just because it says it shoots 350 doesnt mean it will. Make sure you compare speed with other bow!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe bowtech will come out with a bow name the CLETUS!!!

easy guys... I really like my 07 constitution... going to be hard to replace it..


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Well, Genny sounds better than Connie.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Big Time Hunter said:


> I will confirm what sneak says. I heard the same thing. Anyone know the specs on the General? Will it replace the Connie?
> 
> B T H


From what I hear the general will stick with the Tribute Specs only with a Guardian (center-pivot) riser. Around 31 11/16" A2A and 8+" BH. I just wish they would shorten the BH a tad to get more speed from it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

nebling said:


> From what I hear the general will stick with the Tribute Specs only with a Guardian (center-pivot) riser. Around 31 11/16" A2A and 8+" BH. I just wish they would shorten the BH a tad to get more speed from it.



Will this be a lot different than the Guardian, except the cross over cam?


----------



## bowkid64 (Sep 13, 2007)

if you dont think those names are cool sounds like you need a history lesson.


----------



## PArcher (Aug 4, 2006)

bowkid64 said:


> if you dont think those names are cool sounds like you need a history lesson.


I agree completley. I love those names!


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

i guess i was wrong lol but how do u guys get your info. i think thats a weird name for a bow but not for Air force guys. i can wait to see those bows. the name doesnt mean anything tho its how it shoot. that new bear bow is funny lookin lol.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Will this be a lot different than the Guardian, except the cross over cam?


I couldn't say for sure. I'm just passing along all the info that I have. The Tribute is no more and is being replaced by a center-pivot bow called the General.

My thoughts are exactly like yours. Sounds like a shorter A2A Guardian IMO.


----------



## BowD (Jan 20, 2003)

steve_T said:


> i guess i was wrong lol but how do u guys get your info. i think thats a weird name for a bow but not for Air force guys. i can wait to see those bows. the name doesnt mean anything tho its how it shoot. that new bear bow is funny lookin lol.


Air Force Guys???!!!!!! 
The 101st and 82nd Airborne Divisions are Army, not Air Force. 
Do 20 push-ups and 50 flutter kicks, cap it off with a mighty "HOOAH!" and all will be good with the Airborne gods.


----------



## PArcher (Aug 4, 2006)

More info.... :wink: http://forums.bowcountry.com/bcforums/showthread.php?t=7034

also coming out, the Diamond Rock 320 IBO


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

PArcher said:


> Are the 82nd and 101st going to be center pivot too?


The only one in the 2008 line up to be center pivot will be the general.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

jpm_mq2 said:


> The only one in the 2008 line up to be center pivot will be the general.


they still have both the guardian and commander the line up will be the same with the exception that they dropped the tribute and brought in the general and both airbornes. the general will be a centerpivot so they will have 3 centerpivot bows for 08.


----------



## Autorotate (Jan 29, 2007)

steve_T said:


> i think thats a weird name for a bow but not for Air force guys.


Air Farce? Huh? What?

I will reiterate the requirement for you to knock out the aforementioned pushups and flutter kicks....you may want to Beat Your Boots until you're smoked for good measure as well.....The Airborne Gods must remain happy at all costs!:wink:

As far as it being a weird name.....I'm willing to bet that Bowtech will be *VERY* popular in Clarksville and Fayetteville in 2008......Way to go Bowtech on the names!:darkbeer:


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

bowhunt_n said:


> Bowtech is scraping the bottom of the barrel for names this year it seems. They had better shoot VERY well with names like those.


They kinda go with an American/Patriotic theme, which these names definitely fit into. I like them.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 19, 2002)

Autorotate said:


> Air Farce? Huh? What?
> 
> I will reiterate the requirement for you to knock out the aforementioned pushups and flutter kicks....you may want to Beat Your Boots until you're smoked for good measure as well.....The Airborne Gods must remain happy at all costs!:wink:
> 
> As far as it being a weird name.....I'm willing to bet that Bowtech will be *VERY* popular in Clarksville and Fayetteville in 2008......Way to go Bowtech on the names!:darkbeer:


You must be a grunt. Don't be hackin on the mighty USAF. :wink:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Just remember what the Tax Lawyer said...I told all of you first....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=559584&highlight=2008+Bowtech

response 19


I will have one of the first ones out for sale when it comes in.


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Picture of the Bowtech General*

General in Realtree.

http://forums.bowcountry.com/bcforums/showthread.php?p=105581#post105581


----------



## Sand Man (May 13, 2007)

bobcat91 said:


> General in Realtree.
> 
> http://forums.bowcountry.com/bcforums/showthread.php?p=105581#post105581


Does anyone know if the General will go out to 31" draw with those big cams? It looks like a fabulous hunting bow.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

How about some pictures of the Airborne?


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Nice*

I love that roller guard with the built in dampener. Nice clean look.
Wonder what the $ will be?


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Tax Lawyer said:


> How about some pictures of the Airborne?


Yes, please, please, please. 
macatac


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

Does anyone know the price on the General? Someone mentioned it had a forged riser, but it looks machined??? Is the price 750, and if it is forged, Why so much? I don't see the advantage of it over the Guardian. Smother draw, maybe. I would take the extra speed. Some one posted a Birth Cert speed of 294. That would put my hunting arrow at 265-270, not bad but I will take what I have.


----------



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

Are there any PICS out Yet ?


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Gates said:


> Does anyone know the price on the General? Someone mentioned it had a forged riser, but it looks machined??? Is the price 750, and if it is forged, Why so much? I don't see the advantage of it over the Guardian. Smother draw, maybe. I would take the extra speed. Some one posted a Birth Cert speed of 294. That would put my hunting arrow at 265-270, not bad but I will take what I have.


A forged riser can still be machined


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

*pics*

general


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

here they are or just follow the link


----------



## mcjaco (Sep 17, 2007)

Got ot say, I see some people trashing the name 82nd airborn, and 101st airborn. I think these are 2 really good names for some sweet sounding bows. The names pays a nice " Tribute " to some of the brave soldiers , and " Commanders " who server as " Gaurdians " of the American " Constitution " and way of life. I may very happy to see this kind of patriotizm form the company that I plan to buy my next bow from. That's my 2 cents on the names. Can't wait to see the bows that earned those tags. 
P.S. Thank you every past present and future soilder for what you do for all of us. 
Sorry spell check won't work on the computer im at right now.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

mcjaco said:


> Got ot say, I see some people trashing the name 82nd airborn, and 101st airborn. I think these are 2 really good names for some sweet sounding bows. The names pays a nice " Tribute " to some of the brave soldiers , and " Commanders " who server as " Gaurdians " of the American " Constitution " and way of life. I may very happy to see this kind of patriotizm form the company that I plan to buy my next bow from. That's my 2 cents on the names. Can't wait to see the bows that earned those tags.
> P.S. Thank you every past present and future soilder for what you do for all of us.
> Sorry spell check won't work on the computer im at right now.


+1


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*After seeing the pics.............*

I am a bit frustrated about the roller. It looks like something way bad could happen there in the woods. Just my opinion, but looks like it wouldn't take much to de-rail that dude. 

B T H


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

BOwtech!!


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

new cam looks smooth, can't wait to try it out. The string stop kinda looks like a knuckle smasher though... aweful close to knocking point.... and on a quick letdown I can see it happening quite often, for the the handheld shooters anyway. Names are fine don't know why people are baggin' on them????


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Sand Man said:


> Does anyone know if the General will go out to 31" draw with those big cams? It looks like a fabulous hunting bow.


The General goes to 30". The Commander, Airborne 101 and TomKat go to 31 or better.


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*Roller*

Does anyone know if all models will feature the roller? I sold my Commander to get a 101st, but am very hesitant after seeing the pic of the General. 

B T H


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Watersnake said:


> Just remember what the Tax Lawyer said...I told all of you first....
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=559584&highlight=2008+Bowtech
> 
> ...


I never doubted you!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

they are really good names . cant wait for the 82nd and the 101st pics . i love the name 101st airborne . love it !!!!!!


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*82nd of 101st pics*

I am really anxious to see these bows... They sound awesome. General looks beautiful.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

101st


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Nice*

That baby looks sweet. :darkbeer:


----------



## COarcher05 (Apr 18, 2007)

Any pics of the 08 Allegiance?


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, Finally!!! I like that bow, A LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:
Already have one ordered....:darkbeer:

macatac


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

COarcher05 said:


> Any pics of the 08 Allegiance?



The only thing different on it this year is the camo (HD Green) and it has black cams.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> The only thing different on it this year is the camo (HD Green) and it has black cams.


Black cams? ooohhh I may have to get some for my Gold Allegiance.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i love it !!!!!


----------

